# surf n fly



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

im looking for a 1 piece fly rod around 9ft...beat up but still able to be redone is ok...missing guides is ok as i plan on replacing them anyway...also looking for 1 piece surf rods..10-12 ft..the thinner the better


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm guessing about what you are iooking for . I have asurf rod here you might be interested in. It's two piece 10'. Very thin ,very parabolic action. Very powerful considering what it is.look up CTS fishing click on inshore rods and then compound motion series . This one is very good from 3/4 to 11/2 oz last fish I caught with it was 30" black drum. Pulled it right up onto the beach.

The rod room in orange beach carries CUI one piece surf rods
Jim 341 6290


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info..i will check it out asap..then get back with you


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

DAANNNGGGG...these cts rod are not cheap...but exactly the rod im looking for...ugh...figures i always seem to want the high dollar stuff..pm me ..i looked at the cui blanks ...way to thick...1.3 at the butt


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

great now want all my surf rods to be cts..thanks alot


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

*Rod*

Wait til you get your hands on one. They are mind boggling. I know I can't get what this rod is worth. I think I'd be doing good to get $75 for it. It needs someone who needs to build such a thin, long rod. But, as it is, it's just not my style and I would like to find a good home for it. Once again, you can call me anytime. We can meet somewhere and see if this is what you're looking for.

Jim


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

PacBay makes some pretty impressive rods that might fit what you're needing. 
They're 2piece, but I've had zero issues with the ones I've built as far as strength and cosmetics. In fact, I've grown to enjoy the 2pc idea since I can leave it in my little car, and I can hit the beach or pier at any moment I need to without going home, loading my truck, and driving back out there. 
I'll have to look up the model numbers, but they make a 10' and 11' (and probably others, but these are he two I've been working with).


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

yea they actually do look pretty good..might have to feel one...i have just been ruined by learning about CTS..nothing is ever going to look the same to me now


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

nb&twil said:


> PacBay makes some pretty impressive rods


pac bay can not even touch the quality of a CTS blank. they are not on the same class or league.



cajun creationz said:


> i have just been ruined by learning about CTS..nothing is ever going to look the same to me now


wait until you will hear and feel about smiths, carpenter, ripple fisher, synit, fisherman, zenaq, hots, medusa custom works, etc...
welcome to my world. :thumbup:
gotta sell all my kids. lol

BTW, the nice thing about CTS is you can ahve them build you a blank base on your specs and needs.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Great..someone else to make my life harder..lol..now i have to go look at more stuff i cant afford but will have to have..the cts blanks are absolutely mnd blowing..i want at least 3 possibly 4..i gotta 99 Yamaha 760xl waverunner for sale...lol..no really i do


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Nat I think rysher is going to be in navare sometime in april to demo some real nice exspensive rods made by fiber star composites. There is in that line up a 9' one piece that might just be that magic rod. As soon I can scrounge up 400 bucks I am putting in call to that guy. Like somebody else said in another thread "so many rods, so little money".


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Thats cool jim..hey by the way when you ordered your cts blank did you get them from their website or a dealer..i have some other people interested in them also..also i will either have sold a rod or will be ready for my the rod by friday..so whenever is good for you


----------

